# Passt der Thermalright HR-02 Macho auf Haswell



## Intel4770K94 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe jetzt Mal ne Frage Ob der Thermalright HR-02 Macho auf dem 1150 Sockel passt bei dem meisten Seiten steht nur was von 1155/1156... bzw auf das Mainboard Msi Z87 G45

Mir ist der Boxed zu laut und zu heiß bei Prime95 erreiche ich nach ein paar minuten 90° unter Games komm ich auch bis 80° und ist mega laut.
Mfg


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2013)

Freilich, Sockel 1150 und 1155 sind von den Bohrungen her identisch .


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (4. Juli 2013)

Klar, auch wenn die Sockel verschieden sind, sind die Bohrungen gleich


----------



## edaknik (4. Juli 2013)

Ist ein Klasse Kühler, damit wirst du Ruhe haben, maximal den lüfter musst du vielleicht tauschen, wenn er dir zu sehr klackert  .


----------



## -Downhill- (4. Juli 2013)

Habe ihn selber auf dem i7 4770k... in Prime nach ca 1.5h stunde um die 70° max temp im heißesten core


----------



## Autorocker (7. Juli 2013)

@ Downhill: Auf Standarttakt oder OC?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2013)

Natürlich passen die Kühler, die Bohrungen sind gleich geblieben. Bei mir hatte der Macho nicht viel bewirkt und ist deswegen wieder rausgeflogen


----------



## -Downhill- (7. Juli 2013)

Standarttakt ich werde ihn so sicher nicht noch OC'en


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2013)

Ohne OC ist der Kühler gerade übertrieben, da würde der True Spirit 90 / 120 auch locker reichen


----------



## Sanyassin (7. Juli 2013)

Der TS 120m BW Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  reicht alle mal aus, wenn Du nicht 
übertakten willst und er passt in die meisten Midi-Tower problemlos rein.

Hier auch ein aktueller Review von TH --> Fazit - Thermalright lädt zum Budget-Kühler-Kaffeekränzchen: True Spirit 140 BW, 120M BW & 90M

Wenn Du ein breites gehäuse hast, dann würde ich mirdenncoh den TS 140 einbauen. Da hast genug Reserven...


----------

